
Can U.S. Seize Emails Stored Abroad? - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/2018/02/27/584650612/new-front-in-data-privacy-at-the-supreme-court-can-u-s-seize-emails-stored-abroa
======
gnode
If US companies are made unable to operate within the law in Europe, I wonder
if this could lead to Europe growing its own alternative Internet service
ecosystem just as Russia and China have each done. Given that the likes of
Yandex and Baidu are not at all popular in the US, I think the threat of
reciprocation by other countries is low, but the threat of economic damage due
to alienating the Eurozone is high.

------
happy-go-lucky
> The U.S. government, on the other hand, dismisses these concerns, noting
> that when served with a warrant, Microsoft could, by tapping a few keys,
> transfer the information back to the U.S. from the stored data center in
> Ireland, thus avoiding international complications.

I was aghast as I read that. I can no longer entrust my personal stuff to
cloud databases. Extremely disturbing!

------
hackme1234
That's the risk with dealing with an American company.

People should use privacy emails like tutanota.

